# Intarsia free patterns



## mock (7 Aug 2018)

are there any free printable Intarsia patterns sites you can recommend I would like to have a go on some wild life elephants' dogs' leaping trout nothing to difficult to start with just so I could learn . I have been looking on google and I am fed up of teds workshop coming up 
Alan


----------



## Silversam (7 Aug 2018)

Lol at Teds free patterns.

I went the route your going when I first started trying to get some free patterns. Long searches fetching very little back.

I have a link here for you if it works. A few good patterns.
https://intarsia.com/pages/download-fre ... a-patterns

In the end I bought a few books from Kathy wise and Judy gale Roberts. They were not too expensive of eBay and there’s loads of patterns in them to print off.

WH Smith also has some of their older books really cheap.
I hope you find a nice pattern to try and I think you will love doing them. 

Also I was advised to try colouring in books for patterns. They are black and white so are good for patterns. No printing just cut them up.

I will see if I can find a couple more for you.


----------



## Silversam (7 Aug 2018)

Here’s another link for you.
http://www.sawbird.com/free-patterns.html


----------



## Silversam (7 Aug 2018)

This site is for stained glass patterns but they work well for intarsia. Some are free but some you have to pay for.

https://www.stallingsglass.com/store/ho ... n=0&page=3


----------



## mock (7 Aug 2018)

Thank you Silversam for your time and patience 
Alan


----------



## Droogs (8 Aug 2018)

have a look at scrollsaw village, a forum site simillar to this fine abode but with a patterns section


----------



## mock (8 Aug 2018)

thank's Droogs keep them coming folks and I purchased two book as suggested Mock


----------



## Droogs (8 Aug 2018)

You should look at the learning section at the village as there is a section that teaches how to use free drawing apps like GIMP to turn photos etc into scrollsaw line drawings too


----------



## MJOriginals (24 Sep 2018)

Know it's a little late but just come to this site new as I was looking to see if there were any scroll saw clubs in Scotland but can't find anything but if your looking for intarsia books cheap search on Amazon but when you find the book there is often a little button for other purchase options I've picked up a few books secondhand for under a five r delivered
MJ


----------



## Droogs (24 Sep 2018)

@ MJOriginalsI've certainly never seen any clubs about but if your near Auld Reekie would be happy to chat etc


----------

